# <surfmarktag>Owner's Manual for Radio Shack SPL meter # 33-4050 <FYI></surfmarktag>



## Verse-n-Chorus (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is a link to the O.M. for the "newer" Radio Shack SPL meter # 33-4050.
Is is not very detailed <from the pdf> :
...
 Specifications
Range:
Accuracy ............................... ± 2 dB @ 114 dB
Standard ........................... 0 dB = 0.0002 μbar
Weighting ........................................... A and C
Response ................................... Fast and Slow
Signal Output ................................. 1.0V (peak)
minimum into open circuit,
with full-scale meter,
deflection at 1 kHz
Load Impedance .................10k Ohm minimum
Distortion ............ Less than 2% at 1 kHz, 0.5V
Microphone ........................ Electret condenser
omnidirectional becoming
slightly directional
with increase in frequency
...
OUTPUT
The phono-type OUTPUT jack lets you
connect the meter to recording or other
measurement equipment. For example,
you might use an audio patch cord to connect
the meter to the AUX or high-level input
of a recorder.
...
"pay it forward"


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Owner's Manual for Radio Shack SPL meter # 33-4050 <FYI>*

The First result in google my google search for "33-4050" turned this up for me:

http://support.radioshack.com/produ...sp?sku_id=33-4050&Name=PA Accessories&Reuse=N
http://support.radioshack.com/support_audio/doc72/72441.pdf

If you want a hard (physical) copy you can order one through radio shack, catalog number 12415667 and part number MU3304050


----------

